# Opinions in Ridgid 270



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Looking at buying ine any opinions please


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I have one at the shop. I can't bear to get rid of it. My Dad bought it new in the 70's. I spent many hours as an apprentice using that thing.


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a set of ratching dies I carry on the truck but on some of the big jobs lately ARMSTRONG sucks.

Looking for machine that will do the turning so I don't have to and keep the dies on the truck so when I get in a spot I can still make threads in the field.

So, is this a good machine? and what do you think one is worth that isn't all beat up?

Thanks IL Plumber


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

It is a good machine. I can't imagine a used one is worth more than a few hundred bucks. 

I keep mine around for a spare. I have fond memories of running it.


----------

